# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Hand Made >  Моё рукомесло

## ЕленаНик

Что-то давно никто не показывал свои работы в этом разделе. Похоже, погрязли в подготовке новогодних корпоративов и утренников  :Grin:  Поэтому хочу представить свои вязаные работы на тему "Зимняя сказка", этот стенд был выставлен мной на конкурс народного творчества ко дню нашего города.
[IMG]http://f15.********info/thumb/e316ded6ba388926dc0bdecc2f2925f6b223ac169011954.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f15.********info/thumb/06e77a17b2fb7f7b165964f8043459f3b223ac169011963.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f15.********info/thumb/151e978b533c99aaf9d6f7a823426333b223ac169011972.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f15.********info/thumb/aeb4e1e54e0e884f5d894f5d0fec2b6ab223ac169011982.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f15.********info/thumb/7138c1d38c4b3e013ca40ddf2e84cba8b223ac169011990.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f15.********info/thumb/69ad12ae997cf151d2aa541f17a0daa7b223ac169011998.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f15.********info/thumb/d47f33817a3b6ed7c50630679c47b450b223ac169012006.jpg[/IMG]
Спасибо за внимание!

----------

Artkollage (03.08.2018), ТАТЬЯНА55 (05.02.2016)

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

Леночка спасибо за приглашение, ты и вправду рукодельница!!!

----------

Рашидик (20.08.2021)

----------


## ЕленаНик

Олечка, спасибо за подарки! А торт то какой! Вкуснючий!Да с нашим фирменным чаем степным, с чабрецом да душицей!

----------


## ЕленаНик

Так, народ моё рукомесло рассматривает, но ничего не пишет. Одна только ОльгаРомашка с тортиком да подковой на новоселье зашла. Может быть, наших девушек заинтересуют мои фирменные носки?
[IMG]http://f15.********info/org/51843f4ade1c3fa22dae5228b97f4e43058b15169189120.jpg[/IMG]
это - зимние узоры. Белый цвет- это наш донской пух. Так что носки не только красивые, но и очень тёплые.
[IMG]http://f15.********info/org/272ee8d9cb8ac7e4e872843b8cec4ad6058b15169189124.jpg[/IMG]
это - весенние бабочки!
[IMG]http://f15.********info/org/6730860c8d401dae27d4f0f9d0cdd130058b15169189129.jpg[/IMG]
это- сердечный привет!
Спасибо за просмотр!

----------

alla-mus (09.06.2019), ТАТЬЯНА55 (05.02.2016)

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

Синенькие носочки на мальчика, розовые на девочку, а последние на Валентинов день!!!  :Ok:   Лен, так  уже пора заказы принимать  :Ok:

----------


## ЕленаНик

ой, да какие там заказы! Так много всего интересного! И фотография, и фотошоп, и создание слайд-шоу. А уж по вязанию у меня столько идей! Вот выйду на пенсию!!!!

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (05.02.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Привет хозяюшка!!! да ты у нас рукодельница на все манеры :Grin: И вотошопит и вяжет!!!Елена Николаевна спасибо за твои труды :Tender: С удовольствие буду к тебе в домик забегать,на чашечку коньяка. :Yahoo:

----------


## ЕленаНик

Привет, Танюша! Вот и хорошо, уже втроём за самоваром посидим! И с чашечками разберёмся-кому коньячок, а кому чаёк.
Только без "Николаевны", я с отчеством чувствую себя такой древней!

----------


## ЕленаНик

В сентябре мы с мужем путешествовали по Волге на теплоходе. Специально для этого круиза связала "пончо с рукавами".
[IMG]http://f15.********info/org/ce2a76383a72b51ad5b3a8a9129899bf5ee8cb169270522.jpg[/IMG]
в Казани, на речном вокзале.

----------

alla-mus (09.06.2019), Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (05.02.2016), Тоне4ка (19.01.2016)

----------


## Светлая Лань

А вот и я добралась до твоего домика, Лена! Красотень творишь!!! Молодчинка!!!! Я на чаек  твой пришла с медком и лимончиком!!! 
[IMG]http://f15.********info/org/792318fd0f93595c93f8cee1f63294a45ee940169307062.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f15.********info/org/f32fe6283ee10ecca3363e3c62ed5a4e5ee940169307116.jpg[/IMG]

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (05.02.2016)

----------


## ЕленаНик

Медок с лимончиком очень кстати! Особенно сегодня, когда у нас замело, запуржило, снегу навалило. Электричество отключилось, котельная работать перестала. Но молодцы электрики, исправили обрывы. Теперь можно и в интернет выйти.
Может, ещё кто к нашему самоварчику присоединится?
Вон какой красавец! И даже на троих!
[IMG]http://f15.********info/org/331ec5e5cd92f75034f7cf228139172f058b1a169351747.jpg[/IMG]

лично видела, трогала. Находится он в музее самоваров, в городе Городце. Один из 400 самоваров, собранных всего одним человеком- Поляковым Николаем Фёдоровичем, основателем музея.

----------

alla-mus (09.06.2019), Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (05.02.2016)

----------


## Светлая Лань

Горрряяяяяччччченький!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Юлия Лыгина

ЕленаНик рукодельница каких поискать! Под вашим пледиком Арсений всегда балдеет! Большое Вам за него спасибо!

----------


## ЕленаНик

*Юлия Лыгина*, Юлечка, а разве Арсений из него ещё не вырос? Вон какой богатырь был уже на дне рождения старшей сестрёнки!

----------


## Юлия Лыгина

Он хоть и богатырь, а из пледика не вылазиет! Ему вот именно в нем очень уютно! Особенно когда он голопопит!)))))

----------


## ВикторриЯ

Обалдеть!Какая красотищщщща!!!! :Ok: Такие мягонькие и пушистые!!!! Ну очень красиво!!!!!

----------


## Rimma Gricenko

Очень красиво! Сразу тепло стало, как в доме у бабушки, представилась картина: уютный домик, тихо потрескивают дровишки в печке, рядом мурлычет кошка, и заветный ящик, где много-много разноцветных клубочков... Детство вспомнилось... Тоже очень люблю рукодельничать!

----------


## Тоне4ка

Добрый день! Интересная идея!  :Ok:

----------


## Натали69

Красиво, функционально, здорово!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*ЕленаНик*, Привет ЕленаНик.Что то ты давно нас не баловала своим рукомеслием.Наливай ка чая душистого с лимончиком,да мёдом будем баловаться и красоты твои рассматривать!!! А я Лена тебя зимой каждый день вспоминаю с теплотой,почему :Derisive:  только зимой,да потому что не могу без твоих подарков обойтись :Tender:  А не зимой то же раза 2-3 в неделю обязательно то же добрым словом вспоминаю.... А самовар и правда,знатный!!

----------


## татуся

Самовар один в мире...
Будем ждать продолжение!!!

----------


## Рашидик

> Леночка спасибо за приглашение, ты и вправду рукодельница!!!


Мастер-золотые руки. Хочется попробовать.

----------

